

Game AI bugs caught on tape... and fixed - muitocomplicado
http://aigamedev.com/open/article/bugs-caught-on-tape/

======
noss
More interesting, that site craches my firefox.

~~~
weaksauce
I think you need the flashblock extension as the site has a lot of flash
videos embedded onto one page.

I have flashblock installed and the page loads fine.

